# how many is to many?



## monty98 (Aug 3, 2011)

how many female bettas can be put in a tank together? i have a 20 gallon and i dont know what to put in it and i really love bettas and found out you can't put males and females together unless they are ready to bread. so do i have to put them in one by one over a period of time or can they all go in at the same time? my tank is empty and i want to fill it, thank you for your help!!!!!!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello monty98

What type of lighting do you have?

I have kept up to 8 in a 20 gal.

I have found it best to have a well planted tank or at least groups of stem plants in spaced bunches.

Females wil have a pecking order and it is best to have hiding places/spaces.

If you can, add multiples at one time. 

If not, when you add one at time, be sure to slightly rearrange the tank each time one is added.
Do this each time you add a new fish.


Wild


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Addtional Information:

Watch for temperment when adding a new fish.

I have had 3 females that did not want to play nice and had to be removed.



Wild


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

about seven or eight at most my cusin has a twenty gallon full of bettas


----------



## monty98 (Aug 3, 2011)

im not sure what kind of lighting it is, the tank was used from a fish store and i came with a new hood, light, and filter. i got some live plants and fake ones, with just one decoration. it also has the undergravel filter. i did have a question about that though, i saw that they have aminion removers and carbon cartages that instert to the top of the tubs on the undergravel, is that something that is need? thanks again


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well... 10 females would be good.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Betta man,

How large is/was your sorority tank?



Monty98,

Fake plants will work, just make sure they are the silk ones and no sharp exposed edges on the stems.
stem plants are the best for the Bettas to get in and out of & if picked on to "hide" in. 

Not too familiar with underground filters. Loha will chime in when he can to help you 


Wild


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

monty....almost all undergravel filters are set up to use carbon cartridges...the carbon helps to remove many chemicals from the water...but they only last a couple of weeks...i never really use them ; they are not that necessary.....mainly more of a way for manufacturers to get your money...undergravel filters work quite well...they help to cycle your tank faster...they keep your tank clearer...fertilize the live plants..and they won't suck up baby fish...


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I drill a small hole in the top of my little carbon packs that go on the tubes. Every couple weeks I shake the old carbon out of the hole and add new from the large cartons I buy. I can fill the cartridge for pennies instead of buying new ones. Just a money saving trick I thought I would share


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pretty good idea han......especially since you can almost never find replacement cartridges for the brand filter you have...if i need some carbon filtration i normally but a bag of it in a power filter(HOB) and let it run for a couple of weeks..then i take it out and put it on a sheet pan to dry..when i get a bunch of it i put it in the over overnight to reactivate it..


----------

